# Your Signature Contest



## Captain Ahab (Nov 21, 2007)

If you will notice, some of has clever (and in my case, not so clever) stuff in our signatures. Which member has the best signature?

Nominate a member - or your self. Best Signature gets some of my super duper hand poured custom baits!

Contest ends: December 16, 2007 at midnight.

I will put up a poll and pick a winner based on votes and my own biases 

Time To Get Clever


----------



## shamoo (Nov 21, 2007)

Mr. Esquired, SHAMOOOOOOOOOO, hows dat? wheres my worms?


----------



## SMDave (Nov 21, 2007)

SMDave!

Just kidding, I like Waterwing's siggy.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 22, 2007)

_
Hmmmm, perhaps we have some confusion here? The signature is the box that appears below each post. Mine has the PohBah stuff and a link to this contest. 

Go to "Profile" (top of the page in the middle) and you will see a place to create your "signature"_


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 22, 2007)

Should the "signature" be sometype of text (a saying, quote, etc) or can it be a graphic? Or........can it be a graphic with some text in it? :?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 22, 2007)

It can be anything your heart desires - and yours is awesome!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks. Just wanted to be sure. 

I think I might need to add links to Lowe Boats & Tracker Marine below the banner due to me using their logos. Not sure though. Jim, would adding links be acceptable to site rules?


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 22, 2007)

im in esquired checkout the new and improved bassaddict signature!! I should get nominated with this lil gem of signature gold!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 22, 2007)

Jim has already done that on the Home Page


BTW - the Home Page is really cool, we all need to visit it once in a while


----------



## Jim (Nov 22, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Thanks. Just wanted to be sure.
> 
> I think I might need to add links to Lowe Boats & Tracker Marine below the banner due to me using their logos. Not sure though. Jim, would adding links be acceptable to site rules?



Sure why not! Unless someone complains, Im cool with anything.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 22, 2007)

esquired said:


> ...BTW - the Home Page is really cool, we all need to visit it once in a while



Yep, well laid-out and easy to find stuff. My shortcut opens to the Home Page, then I go into the forum.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 22, 2007)

sorry Mr. Esquired, didnt know what a signature thingy was, I do now, thanks


----------



## shamoo (Nov 22, 2007)

Lets see if this works


----------



## shamoo (Nov 22, 2007)

Look out Mr. Esquired :lol:


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 22, 2007)

Okay, I'm in..........(see below). Please take no offense if you are a catch & release kinda guy....I generally never have an opportunity to "sport fish", when I get a chance to go, I like to at least catch a meal.....


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 22, 2007)

FishingCop said:


> Either cuff em & stuff em - or - catch em and cook em! In my world, "catch & release" is an escape!



LMAO, I nominate cop lololol


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks BassA.....but ya gotta know, I don't take no bribes :wink: 

just tried trivia for today - really sucked at movies :x I'm in with "change the topics"!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 22, 2007)

OK I got a signature now too


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 22, 2007)

FishingCop said:


> Thanks BassA.....but ya gotta know, I don't take no bribes :wink:
> 
> just tried trivia for today - really sucked at movies :x I'm in with "change the topics"!!!!!!!!



Im not looking for a bribe fishingcop but if ya want to "gift me" a BPA family member card, ill have to graciously accept it!! hehehe :wink:


----------



## little anth (Nov 22, 2007)

lol mines bad but ive heard it many times before


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 23, 2007)

Dear BassA, your BPA family membership is in the mail (along with the check)..... :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 23, 2007)

FishingCop said:


> Dear BassA, your BPA family membership is in the mail (along with the check)..... :lol:



LMAO just hope its not made of rubber hehehe.......... AGAIN!!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 23, 2007)

> Either cuff em & stuff em - or - catch em and cook em! In my world, "catch & release" is an escape!




Good one!


----------



## Popeye (Nov 23, 2007)

How does one create the graphic signature?


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 23, 2007)

Whew, it took me awhile as I'm not that 'puter literate, lol. What I did was to find a background I liked, then re-size it using MGI Photosuite, then added the logos, also shrunk, and then used the text button in the photsuite to add the text. There's probably an easier way, but danged if I know how.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 23, 2007)

I should have asked how does one attach said graphic signature. I completely understand the text graphic but not sure about the adding of an image in the signature spot. I'll play with it and see what happens. What's the worse thing I can do? Make the entire internet as we know it lock up? Been there, done that too.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 23, 2007)

got it now, Just have to decide on a suitable photo to use


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice looking rig!  

The part I had trouble with was getting the right size for my sig graphic. Mine is 80 x 375 pixels. After messing around awhile I finally remembered to place the sig coding between the brackets in the profile signature box so that it would show in the posts.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2007)

WOW - you TinBoaters have some great siggys - right now RedBug is leading, but not by much!


What an awesome bunch we have here


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 26, 2007)

Umm.. where is the poll??


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2007)

esquired said:


> If you will notice, some of has clever (and in my case, not so clever) stuff in our signatures. Which member has the best signature?
> 
> Nominate a member - or your self. Best Signature gets some of my super duper hand poured custom baits!
> 
> ...



JustFish - I will do a poll about a week prior to the deadline

SEE ABOVE :!:


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 26, 2007)

got it!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 27, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> how is someone leading that hasn't even posted in this thread? you should have to post here or be nominated here to be in it. just my 2 cents



It is all good - I was just looking throuigh all of the good signatures and RedBug''s made me laugh (it is funny becuase it is true, Homer J. Simpson)


No one is really leading or not at this point - we will have a poll and I will take into account my personal biases. Then I will send a few bags of my crappy baits.

But I think the cool signatures really helps the site and that is what I think we should all be all about.




I LIKE YOURS AS WELL FishNJ Because it makes me pause and think.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 27, 2007)

Mr. Esquired, we dont want your crappy bait, we want the good stuff!


----------



## redbug (Nov 27, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Mr. Esquired, we dont want your crappy bait, we want the good stuff!


shamoo you missed the line It's 
Esquired we don't want your crappy baits we fish for bass!!! 







Wayne


----------



## Popeye (Nov 27, 2007)

But I Crappie fish... or is it I fish crappily


----------



## shizzy (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm in... Thank you sir!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 27, 2007)

Just an FYI for the southern guys crappies and specks are the same thing. LOL it took me awhile to figure that one out hehehe


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm still thinking about mine, but my vote goes for shizzy at this point. I was thinking about where I had heard that line before and then I saw the picture


----------



## little anth (Nov 27, 2007)

shizzys is the best i love thst lol


----------



## shamoo (Nov 27, 2007)

Mr. Shizzy, good one my friend, you related to Warren Wallace? 8) LOL


----------



## shamoo (Nov 27, 2007)

I know where your coming from Mr. Redbug :wink:


----------



## shizzy (Nov 27, 2007)

Third cousin twice removed Mr. Shamoo.  I love those commercials. I want to be just like that kid when I grow up!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 27, 2007)

Mr.shizzy, they are the best, always brings a smile to my face


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 4, 2007)

I am gonna put up the poll Thursday Morning (12/6/07) so we have ten (10) days to vote.

Everyone can enter - you do need to have a signature!

I do not care if you vote for yourself - I suggest otherwise.

Remember - Vote Early and Often :roll:


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 4, 2007)

What happens if someone gets more votes than there are forum members ???


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 4, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> What happens if someone gets more votes than there are forum members ???



They get a an upgraded prize! Hmmm, let me see what I have around - perhaps a slightly used snoopy rod (the eel killer special) or I will have them on my "Croc Hunter, Part II" TV show


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 4, 2007)

How about a fishing date with the Croc Hunter ????


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 4, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> How about a fishing date with the Croc Hunter ????



Sorry, I am not that kind of hunter

Oh, you said croc, no not that either!


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 4, 2007)

You're starting to sound like Tan !!!


----------



## little anth (Dec 4, 2007)

lol :lol:


----------



## JustFishN (Dec 7, 2007)

where is the poll??


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry girls and guys - the system will not allow me to enter all the screen names for the poll

These people were left off - maybe Jim can fix????? 

Little_Anth
Flounderhead59
JustFishN
RedBug
Shizzy
FishinsMyLife
DocWatson


----------



## redbug (Dec 8, 2007)

that's fine with me good luck to thoses on the list 
my vote has been cast
Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey Esquire adding their signature that got them nominated would help, i think a lot of people have changed their signature once or twict since the start of the contest, i know i have


----------



## shizzy (Dec 8, 2007)

redbug said:


> that's fine with me good luck to thoses on the list
> my vote has been cast
> Wayne




Same here!


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 8, 2007)

David,

You're not on the list either my friend.  And there are others.... mtnman has my vote, if we can get the list of names straightened out. I'll take a look at it, but I'm not much good with website stuff.


----------



## little anth (Dec 8, 2007)

i know im not gunna win mines corny but i love shizzys i would vote for him


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 8, 2007)

Go ahead and remove my name from the list. No biggy


----------



## Popeye (Dec 8, 2007)

You don't need to include me. If I won, those things would go to waste as I don't fish for bass anyhow, no fight to them.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 8, 2007)

Whoa...come one, a smallie doesn't have any fight?


----------



## Popeye (Dec 8, 2007)

jkbirocz said:


> Whoa...come one, a smallie doesn't have any fight?



Not compared to the 10-15lb King Salmon I target. Of course as I have never caught a Smallie I guess I would actually have to say that I doubt they have the fight of the Salmons. But I still don't fish for them. Inland waters I go for Crappie and Blue Gills. I would probably catch HE double hockey sticks for bringing some Small Mouth Bass home for dinner by some.

Besides, I knew I would get a rise out of someone (stirin' the pot, stirin' the pot)


----------



## little anth (Dec 9, 2007)

lb for lb sm bass are the best fighting fish


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 9, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Hey Esquire adding their signature that got them nominated would help, i think a lot of people have changed their signature once or twict since the start of the contest, i know i have



Yeah - except that I do not have those signatures. I will get this whole mess straightened out. 

I am also thinking about changing the prize to an all expense paid trip to Australia. Any thoughts?


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 9, 2007)

One way or round trip ? :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 9, 2007)

> Yeah - except that I do not have those signatures. I will get this whole mess straightened out.



I decided to remove myself from the contest as I got to thinking about it and mine is not really a _text_ signature, and seems to be more of a graphic banner.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 10, 2007)

Are we voting now? 

ps: I'm not supposed to be on the list now.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 10, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Are we voting now?
> 
> ps: I'm not supposed to be on the list now.



Tough luck - you are on the list!

And yes we are voting!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 10, 2007)

Oops double post


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 10, 2007)

Dang, can't even pull out of a contest, lol


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2007)

Has everyone voted yet?


----------



## Popeye (Dec 12, 2007)

I doubt it. Only 15 votes cast so far and it won't let me vote more than twice.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 12, 2007)

I got my allotment of 3 votes. :wink:


----------



## little anth (Dec 12, 2007)

i think i know who voted for me(not me i think its corny)


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 12, 2007)

Im just thankful for whoever gave me my pitty vote


----------



## little anth (Dec 13, 2007)

same here lol


----------



## redbug (Dec 16, 2007)

esquired said:


> Contest ends: December 16, 2007 at midnight.
> 
> I will put up a poll and pick a winner based on votes and *my own biases
> 
> Time To Get Clever*


*


Out great and clever contest master DID I WIN? lol*


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2007)

esquired said:


> Contest ends: December 16, 2007 at midnight.



Which time zone? How many more hours do I have to drum up support? Oh, never mind.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 17, 2007)

FishNJ wins!

But everyone who entered can also win - *PM me your real name and address and I will send everyone some of my soft plastics.
*
Everyone wins - thanks for playing


----------



## shamoo (Dec 17, 2007)

congrats. Mr. Fishin NJ!!!!!! Enjoy =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats FishinNJ.... A very worthy signature


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats FishinNJ !


----------



## SMDave (Dec 17, 2007)

No need to send me baits - I really don't know how I got on the list. :?


----------



## little anth (Dec 17, 2007)

wow sweet man


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 2, 2008)

I sent a prize pack to everyone who PM'ed me with their address!

I think you are each gonna like what I made for you  

Post the Big Fish Pics!!!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 2, 2008)

esquired said:


> I sent a prize pack to everyone who PM'ed me with their address!
> 
> I think you are each gonna like what I made for you
> 
> Post the Big Fish Pics!!!


Hey, I PMed you my address a long time ago. Does that count??? :lol: 













(just kidding - I got the final dates mixed up, or I didn't check for changes or something - either way, I missed the boat, so don't send me nothing)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 3, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > I sent a prize pack to everyone who PM'ed me with their address!
> ...




Dude - I inadvertently wiped out all my PM's a few months ago - and that is where your address was  

Re-send it and I will take care of you next time I pour!


----------



## Popeye (Jan 3, 2008)

See, you should have had an "esquired don't click here" on the delete button.


----------

